# Turn Ons !



## greenmcdonalds (Oct 30, 2006)

I use to love to see a great looking man wearing a white -t ----, nice fitting old jeans coming out of a old work truck. That was really a turn on. Maybe it was me watching too many of james dean movies or something. I even told a guy my turn on once, and I had to laugh, because the next day he came to work with a white t-shirt and jeans on. lol. I was just thinking , is anyone get turned on by the way someone dresses anymore. Sue


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

since your word was 'dotted' out, am guessing you might have left out an 'r' . . . . .


yes, I do . . . . Jeans and white t shirt on a nice looking man, mmmmm. . . . .
(BUTT no plumber's crack jeans, that has the opposite affect)


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

A man that can fill out his t shirt with wide shoulders and thick strong arms, and have a nice tight but in Levis or wranglers, with the pant legs tucked in his boots is sexy.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

clothes are a major part o a woman's allure and they have been for ages. I think women's clothes are designed more to attract then men.

Leggings, spandex, are a turn on. Nylons on a nice pair of legs. Some o the way these women dress who work on wall st can be a turn on, they look so well groomed and powerul. Simple modern day maids uniforms, the kind the women wear at hotels, are a turn on

Sometimes the frumpy look is a turn on, you know those chicks that spend every day looking like they just rolled out of bed tossed on some flip flops, tossed their messy hair into a pony tail and spend the whole day in the sweat suit they slept in. 

Sometimes women in medical scrubs at the hospital are a turn on because those scrubs are so ill itting that you can not tell what kind of curves she has or not, so as she moves I am trying to make out if there are any feminine curves under all that loose fitting clothe. Minus the cloggs that seem to be so popular in hospitals, those things are ugly.

dressing modest is a turn on also, especially when the women spilling over the brim with sex appeal from within those modest and chaste clothes.
\


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

CB everyone knows what your turn on's are, thick ankles, child bearing hips, and bonnets


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am getting out of bonnets. My new turn ons are braided pig tails, volumous hair buns, and baby blue eye shadow paired with thick clunky mascara where you can see faint lumps of mascara clinging between two lashes and on the tip of the lash.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Chaps.

~~insert Ertha Kitt growl here~~


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

deleted............


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

The taste of freedom


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> I am getting out of bonnets. My new turn ons are braided pig tails, volumous hair buns, and baby blue eye shadow paired with thick clunky mascara where you can see faint lumps of mascara clinging between two lashes and on the tip of the lash.


Oh..so your into goth gurls...LOL!!!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I summer dress with sun tanned legs does it for me every time.................


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Mmm white T-shirt and jeans or black T-shirt and jeans..yum...and on some men a pierced lip with a captive bead ring...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

a sexy heart


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the pirate look...Big puffy sleeves, vests, pants stuffed into knee high boots. Also like the looks of the guys at Renisance festivals. And I've always loved fringed leather jackets on guys. (Daniel Boon look of fringed leather pants AND coat even better.) 
Since guys don't dress like this anymore except for some kind of re-inactment..well I guess I like the look of bygone days! LOL
I find very little about today's fashions to get excited about, especialy those big 'ol baggy pants..yuck.

One thing I love to see is a guy that normaly wears jeans and flannels or T's because of the work he does, get all dressed up for a special occasion. As in "he cleans up nice". Like you see him, and your jaw drops, and all you can say is... "WOW".


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Y'all so crazy! Physical attributes and clothes are meaningless. Not being lied to, now that gets me really hot!!
I think I'd really get turned on if I ever ran into anybody that didn't think she knew better than me about how to live my life. I don't know, yet.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

tinknal said:


> I summer dress with sun tanned legs does it for me every time.................



I like wearing summer dresses. And i like men that notice how sexy it is.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Fowler said:


> I like wearing summer dresses. And i like men that notice how sexy it is.


Light colored, sun at your back, commando please....................


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't know about "turn on"......
But what I find 'attractive' is to see a man working.....shirt on shirt off, doesn't matter.
I am talking jeans, workboots, sweattin' guts, hair is crazy, hands are rough......working.

Example: Road construction, Mechanic, Farmer, Fireman, Serviceman, Average Joe dude working around his property.

They cannot be whining about the work....that is a huge disqualification.

Wonder why that is?
Weird.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I find the everyday blue collar guy the most attractive. I married a 'professional' and for 30+ yrs ever bit of real physical work he did was accompanied by peeing & moaning.
The blue collar guys I see at my job and just around town all seem to do their hard work without that constant whining about doing work that's beneath them. 
Yup, that's definitely a turn on!


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Honest sweat is good as long as it isn't skanky nasty ..mans gotta be clean...poor hygiene is the biggest turn off.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Unbrushed teeth is a turn off, a man working next to me sweating can be sexy. I had a man working on my door in shorts and no shirt, the curve of his back with sweat running down to the crack of his but was a total turn on.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Unseen men with cheeto crumb covered kitty's are hot too.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

for me, nothing any better than to see a man working with wood. after 10 years i still have the pants that my husband use to wear hung in the workshop and the small project he was working on still sittting there. course he might not even have had that finished by now. he hardly knew one end of the hammer from the other . loved to watch him nonetheless.~Georgia.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Jeans ARE nice, aren't they? Especially if they fit properly and are not the baggy ones that some kids wear. I also like either a t-shirt or a western cut denim shirt.

Basically, I like the way that men look, I am afraid! Baggy clothes or a suit and tie all hide the male form, and are much inferior to jeans and a t-shirt on a young man! And, in the middle years when so many of us gain a few pounds, a denim shirt is VERY flattering!


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Cowboy hat..jeans...boots...duster in black....drools where is my bib?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

A blue collar kind of guy with a beard and stash will turn my head and if he has a great voice, well that's just icing on the cake then.


----------



## Big country (Dec 25, 2004)

A dress or skirt of any kind are guaranteed to turn my head.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

City Bound said:


> I am getting out of bonnets. My new turn ons are braided pig tails, volumous hair buns, and baby blue eye shadow paired with thick clunky mascara where you can see faint lumps of mascara clinging between two lashes and on the tip of the lash.


So Princess Leia turns you on?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

This........


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AS question for the fairer (where did they come up with that word, for the occasion) sex

How do you feel about men who wear, like old west costumes/clothes. Authenic hats, collarless white shirts with sleeves, vests, tight pants, boots?
Would packing a gun enhance or not the look.

Would a mostache or beard enhance the look. Which one?

I was at our local founders day parade yesterday. There was a guy who LOOKED J U S T like John Wayne. he had the off white hat, the bib blue shirt, a patch over one eye, which I thought he didnt need, a leather vest, and off white pants. Gun belt and pistol. He was over 6ft tall, barrel chested. and actually LOOKED like John. I hated myself later for being too lazy to go get my camera from my pk to get some pics, as I know nobody would believe that anybody could look like him, AND, If they did, that I would have seen them.
IF I wasnt a man, I would have thought him sexy, Both as the thought of J Wayne, BUT also just in the clothes he wore.

As a man I thought him very manly, cause I thought of J Wayne and his movies.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Many things catch my attention. Nice dresses, and sumer dresses are nice. Dresses are often worn with cowboy boots here, and I like it. See a fair bit of fringed buckskin jackets and such for dress wear and fancy occasions. Very nice!

Other things that really turn my head are the Forest Service fire crew girls, Often wearing chain saw oil stained Carhartts or other heavy duty pants, braided hair, good boots (like Whites etc),... wow! ALL of those girls look like they could whip the world, and likely are in shape to do it. Also am hugely turned on by the ladies in horse hauling rigs, 1 ton flatbed 4x duallies, and looking ready to hit the hills for hunting camp. They are often seen around town in the fall, sometimes with a large horse trailer behind, full of horses ready to head out (horses saddled, hay bales on top, camp gear in the truck, rifles in the rack, dogs hanging over the sides). Once in a while you see a lady in such a rig, and they get out and are in a dress. Way cool!

A woman in Carhartts is a plus. Just something about them. A woman wearing a pistol is cool to see also. Not very commmon, but fun. Like some of the women that wear hats around here also, at least in season. I'm not into the rodeo type stuff, but the mountain/hunting ladies and working cowgirl types sure catch my attention.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I don't think the John Wayne look is a turn on


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

The little tuff of hair coming out the top of a man's shirt.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Shygal said:


> I don't think the John Wayne look is a turn on


I don't think a girl who looks like John Wayne is a turn on either.......


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I vote for Wartime farmish type of cloths.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd think common sense is hot. Honesty. Integrity, wowsers! All I can do is dream! The competence of stability. That's so much sexier than somebody who changes their life philosophy at the drop of a hat. Ahh, who am I kidding??? Never gonna find one like that. 

The road to hell is lined with mirrors to lure the vain forward.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Shygal love the picture you posted it reminds me of Chippendale dancers doing an officer and a gentleman to the song hero...pure class no trash..


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

GP, Exactly which/what clothes did you like on Wartime Farm?

Over here, Ive never seen a farmer out in his dress snap brim hat, with tie and pressed shirt on. I love the hat , but in different settings. I have one, and would like to get it cleaned and reblocked. Id wear it to church with m,y wide lapel coat in wintertime. I now wear a 20s snap brim cap in the wintertime top church. In summertime I wear a WIDE brim straw hat of the gangster style, or as you call it as seen on the film the war farm style, Its WAY too hot here to wear a hat for me, a northerner come south to stay. Otherwise known as a Damyankee


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Shy....The uniform....or the platoon?????? hehe


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> GP, Exactly which/what clothes did you like on Wartime Farm?
> 
> Over here, Ive never seen a farmer out in his dress snap brim hat, with tie and pressed shirt on. I love the hat , but in different settings. I have one, and would like to get it cleaned and reblocked. Id wear it to church with m,y wide lapel coat in wintertime. I now wear a 20s snap brim cap in the wintertime top church. In summertime I wear a WIDE brim straw hat of the gangster style, or as you call it as seen on the film the war farm style, Its WAY too hot here to wear a hat for me, a northerner come south to stay. Otherwise known as a Damyankee


LOL good points FBB! I am in a similar climate as in England, lot's of rain, cold and not so hot summers, so the clothes on the series would be good here. 
I recently bought a burberry 100% woolen coat, like the hunters here would wear, for only 9 euros (almost 12 usd). I guess I will look funny wearing that while walking the dog through the polders, but that's ok, wasnt'trying to turn some one on


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Too many things to list...wouldn't want to pigeon hole myself.

However this afternoon while thrift shopping for a dresser I noticed a man on a motorcycle. This was the conversation:

Friend: Do you see that guy on the motorcycle
Me: Yeah nice thighs.
Friend: He doesn't have a helmet on.
Me: oh. does he have a head? I didn't get past the thighs.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hey Laurazone5---- fanning myself . . . . ..hot in here . . . .


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Shygal said:


> So Princess Leia turns you on?


she does turn me on, but not because of those buns on the side of her head but because of her innocent round moon face and because she was never araid to jump into battle.

I mean buns in the back......back of the head, hahah, not the lower buns on the back.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler, no not goth girls, they kind of gross me out. I really do not like make up on a woman that much but when it comes to make up I like colors like baby blue, mellow pink, pink lipsticks. A little bit o blush on the cheeks, or sparkly make up.
Sparkle on the eye lids and on the lips can be very nice. Sometime stick on gems look nice when women stick them near the corners of their eyes.

Was that guy who was working on your door installing weather stripping and molding?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

tambo said:


> The little tuff of hair coming out the top of a man's shirt.


I have that. I always tried to hide it.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Sweaty gal in a sundress or t and shorts, braids or ponytail under a cap...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

sheer robes over full lingerie. Those old ashioned hats with lace vails. formal lace glove.

If a woman feels sexy in her clothes she will make the clothes even more sexy. Dress some grumpy woman up in lingerie when she hates lingerie and there goes all the mojo of the garments out the window. Put a woman in lingerie who feels sexy in lingerie and next thing you know the clothes have increased the degree of seduction and erotica.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

a brain is sexy too.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Minds are very sexy elk, but this is a thread about clothes. Sometimes the mind uses clothes to express itself and to create imagination. Imagination is dead sexy and sometimes clothes help people get into the imagination zone so they can make real their sexual fantasies. Sexual fantasies please people's minds.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

arcticow said:


> Sweaty gal in a sundress or t and shorts, braids or ponytail under a cap...


You forgot the waders.....


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

L.A. said:


> Hey Shy....The uniform....or the platoon?????? hehe


Well, now that you mention it...lol

A guy wearing a uniform is hot, pure and simple.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Fowler, no not goth girls, they kind of gross me out. I really do not like make up on a woman that much but when it comes to make up I like colors like baby blue, mellow pink, pink lipsticks. A little bit o blush on the cheeks, or sparkly make up.
> Sparkle on the eye lids and on the lips can be very nice. Sometime stick on gems look nice when women stick them near the corners of their eyes.
> 
> Was that guy who was working on your door installing weather stripping and molding?


Why yes he was, I couldnt takes my eyes off his molding and stripping.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> AS question for the fairer (where did they come up with that word, for the occasion) sex
> 
> How do you feel about men who wear, like old west costumes/clothes. Authenic hats, collarless white shirts with sleeves, vests, tight pants, boots?
> Would packing a gun enhance or not the look.
> ...


Love the look you're talkin' about! 
A gun would enhance the look, but really not important.
Mustache, no beard, and preferably longer hair.

Although I've always loved John Wayne, (although, more because he was a manly man then the way he looked) I REALLY loved the "man in "black", Johnny Cash's look. Long black coat tails, tall black hat, yep, yep, yep!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Shygal said:


> Well, now that you mention it...lol
> 
> *A guy wearing a uniform is hot, pure and simple*.


What about the UPS man? LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive noticed alot of response to T shirts black and white. What about what we used to call under shirts


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What about stupenders


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Youve mentioned jeans. Is there a preference between BLUE jeans, and old faded jeans. OR jeans with holes in them


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Why yes he was, I couldnt takes my eyes off his molding and stripping.


hahah. sounds like nice guy. I think I met that guy. He told me he stayed up late fixing those doors and the texas heat was very hot that night but there was a cute home owner who kept coming out to sit on the porch to keep him company and he was very touched that she did that.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

He was suppose to come back and finish the job in the winter. But I think he couldnt handle the Texas heat.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> He was suppose to come back and finish the job in the winter. But I think he couldnt handle the Texas heat.


I think he said he regrets that.

He said it just needs some paint.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

I can't decide whether to vomit or have diarrhea. Both, I think.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Diarrhea seems to be common when you come to texas too.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I think he needs to keep his word,


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I have never been a "chick magnet" ..............except for the rare occasions that I have worn a Tuxedo, and then it seemed like every woman around from 14 to 80 couldn't keep their paws off me. Considered buying one at one point and wearing it all the time!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

funny tink


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

levis 501 button fly jeans

and if I know someone is going commando, uh HUH! it drives me crazy ha!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

This all seems to have gotten pretty heavy since I mentioned thighs.


Just sayin.

WT....knowing he is commando even if he's wearing bib overalls is just too much....I can't process it all and then I reach out...and there it is...in my hand...and....oh...sangria yes I forgot...haha...sangria....memories.....lol (someone knows where I am going or have gone...surely....surely...Shirley?..............


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> Diarrhea seems to be common when you come to texas too.


Or from Texas......Texans are just plain and simply full of it.......hehehe


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

~lights bag of poo on door step~


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

WhyNot said:


> WT....knowing he is commando even if he's wearing bib overalls is just too much....


I just had a mental image of someone going commando from here that wears bib overalls and now I have to wash my brain :shocked:


I don't know, commando never really did anything for me. After seeing years of my ex's "racing stripes" on the tighty whities, and thinking about where they would be if he went commando.....nope, doesn't do a thing for me :hrm:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Apparently you never met the hot clean commando bib guys...I am honored to know....ONE...and love his commando booty LOL...probably the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> levis 501 button fly jeans
> 
> and if I know someone is going commando, uh HUH! it drives me crazy ha!


Women with the "right" bottoms look soooo awesome in 501s!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Cellulose burns easily. Cellulite does too, but there's a lot of screaming involved.
2 things I hate, she smell of burning cellulite, and screaming.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

WhyNot said:


> Apparently you never met the hot clean commando bib guys...I am honored to know....ONE...and love his commando booty LOL...probably the exception rather than the rule.


This borders on TMI. Lol. 

Zong, hold my hair, please!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Rest assured Raven12, as low down and common as I am, you'll never have to worry about me talking vomitous crap. So, bring that hair down here. We'll work out your hatred of hot weather. And my love of peglegs.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

WhyNot said:


> Apparently you never met the hot clean commando bib guys...I am honored to know....ONE...and love his commando booty LOL...probably the exception rather than the rule.



Of course you do.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I love how you tug and all those buttons come undone, and ya know, since it's commando n all...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Shygal said:


> Of course you do.


LOL

Why am I sitting here waiting for the rest of the bomb to drop?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Been a long time since a woman has slowly unbuttoned my 501s, one button at a time. Incredible turn on.................Of course I no longer own a pair.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not going commando in my bibs. It is cold out there and windchill is nasty at 75 MPH. With drawers, long underware, blue jeans and snow bibs I have to take a blue pill to pee. 

Really don't need shrinkage.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

meh...some men are just tougher than others


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Since no one made mention of it, Ill ask again

What do You think about the shirts that, when they were only made in white back in the 50s and beyond, for men, they were called undershirts. I know they have a name now since theyre made in other colors. I have the origional whites, but also have one in red and black, and I think one in blue. Wore them for the first time ouside in Tulsa during the summer.


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Light sundress, soft spring colors, long hair braided, cowboy hat and boots.....Mmmmmmhhhmmmmmm..... Good lord.... Gotta Go!!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

My short, sassy hair eliminates me from "turn-on" criteria.

:donut:


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> My short, sassy hair eliminates me from "turn-on" criteria.
> 
> :donut:


Oh now Glazed..... You already know I got a soft spot for Smoking hot spunky little Italians! :kiss:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I didn't know, but do now ....


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yep, facilitates neck and ear nibbling.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Aw, thank you so much guys ... for making me smile.

I know I don't fit the standard mold for homesteading dream girls, and that's okay!!

:donut:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

88 posts and nobody has mentioned how hot it is to see a woman in a bikini pulling a plow. I'm so disappointed in y'all.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I sure do wish I was Italian ... sigh.

:donut:


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Aw, thank you so much guys ... for making me smile.
> 
> ...


I ain't sure there's a mold you do fit... :viking:


----------

